# The Banker Edge



## TheBankerEdge (Nov 24, 2012)

*Balance*: £500
______________________________
*League*: English Premier League
*Match*: Chelsea v Man City
*Selection*: Both Teams To Score
*Bookmaker*: Bet365
*Odds*: 8/15
*Stake*: £100
______________________________
*League*: English Premier League
*Match*: Man Utd v Queens Park Rangers
*Selection*: Man Utd -1
*Bookmaker*: Bet365
*Odds*: 1/2
*Stake*: £100
______________________________
*League*: English Championship
*Match*: Hull v Burnley
*Selection*: Both Teams To Score
*Bookmaker*: Bet365
*Odds*: 4/6
*Stake*: £100
______________________________
*League*: English Championship
*Match*: Blackpool v Watford
*Selection*: over 1.5 goals
*Bookmaker*: Stan James
*Odds*: 2/9
*Stake*: £100
______________________________
*League*: Spanish Primera Liga
*Match*: Atletico Madrid v Sevilla
*Selection*: Atletico Madrid Draw No Bet
*Bookmaker*: Ladbrokes
*Odds*: 2/7
*Stake*: £100


----------



## TheBankerEdge (Nov 27, 2012)

Chelsea 0-0 Man City
Man Utd 3-1 Queens Park Rangers
Hull 0-1 Burnley
Blackpool 2-2 Watford
Atletico Madrid 4-0 Sevilla


----------



## TheBankerEdge (Nov 27, 2012)

*Balance:* £400
______________________________
*League: * English Championship
*Match:* Derby v Cardiff City
*Selection:* Both Teams To Score
*Bookmaker: * Stan James
*Odds: * 8/13
*Stake:* £80
______________________________
*League: * English Championship
*Match:* Blackpool v Birmingham City
*Selection:* Both Teams To Score
*Bookmaker: * Stan James
*Odds: * 8/13
*Stake:* £80
______________________________
*League: * English Championship
*Match:* Ipswich Town v Nottingham Forest
*Selection:* Nottingham Forest To Win or Draw (Double Chance)
*Bookmaker: * William Hill
*Odds: * 2/5
*Stake:* £80
______________________________
*League: * English Championship
*Match:* Middlesbrough v Huddersfield Town
*Selection:* Middlesbrough Draw No Bet
*Bookmaker: * Ladbrokes
*Odds: * 4/11
*Stake:* £80
______________________________
*League: * German Bundesliga
*Match:* Eintracht Frankfurt v Mainz
*Selection:* Eintracht Frankfurt Draw No Bet
*Bookmaker: * Stan James
*Odds: * 8/15
*Stake:* £80


----------



## TheBankerEdge (Nov 28, 2012)

Derby 1-1 Cardiff City
Blackpool 1-1 Birmingham City
Ipswich Town 3-1 Nottingham Forest
Middlesbrough 3-0 Huddersfield Town
Eintracht Frankfurt 1-3 Mainz


----------



## TheBankerEdge (Nov 28, 2012)

Balance: £368
______________________________
*League:* English Premier League
*Match:* Stoke v Newcastle
*Selection:* Under 2.5 Goals
*Bookmaker:* BlueSq
*Odds:* 7/10
*Stake:* £73
______________________________
*League:* English Premier League
*Match:* Man Utd v West Ham
*Selection:* Man Utd -1
*Bookmaker:* Boylesports
*Odds:* 7/10
*Stake:* £73
______________________________
*League:* German Bundesliga
*Match:* Werder Bremen v Bayer Leverkusen
*Selection:* Both Teams To Score
*Bookmaker:* Bet365
*Odds:* 8/15
*Stake:* £73


----------



## TheBankerEdge (Dec 1, 2012)

Stoke 2-1 Newcastle
Man Utd 1-0 West Ham
Werder Bremen 1-4 Bayer Leverkusen


----------



## TheBankerEdge (Dec 1, 2012)

Balance: £260
______________________________
*League:* English Championship
*Match:* Cardiff v Sheffield Wednesday 
*Selection:* Cardiff
*Bookmaker:* Paddy Power
*Odds:* 8/13
*Stake: * £52
______________________________
*League:* German Bundesliga
*Match:* Hoffenheim v Werder Bremen 
*Selection:* Both Teams to Score
*Bookmaker:* Stan James
*Odds:* 4/7
*Stake: * £52
______________________________
*League:* German Bundesliga
*Match:* Bayer Leverkusen v Nurnberg
*Selection:* Bayer Leverkusen to win and over 2.5 goals to be scored in the match
*Bookmaker:* Ladbrokes
*Odds:* 21/20
*Stake: * £52
______________________________
*League:* Italian Serie A
*Match:* Fiorentina v Sampdoria
*Selection:* Fiorentina
*Bookmaker:* Pinnacle
*Odds:* 8/13
*Stake: * £52
______________________________
*League:* Italian Serie A
*Match:* Napoli v Pescara 
*Selection:* Napoli
*Bookmaker:* Ladbrokes
*Odds:* 2/9
*Stake: * £52


----------



## TheBankerEdge (Dec 7, 2012)

Cardiff 1-0 Sheffield Wednesday
Hoffenheim 1-4 Werder Bremen
Bayer Leverkusen 1-0 Nurnberg
Fiorentina 2-2 Sampdoria
Napoli 5-1 Pescara


----------



## TheBankerEdge (Dec 7, 2012)

*Balance:* £230 
______________________________ 
*League:*  English Championship
*Match:*  Huddersfield v Bolton
*Selection:*  Both Teams To Score
*Bookmaker:*  Stan James
*Odds:* 4/6
*Stake:*  £46
______________________________ 
*League:*  German Bundesliga
*Match:*  Hannover v Bayer Leverkusen
*Selection:*  Both Teams To Score
*Bookmaker:*  Stan James
*Odds:* 4/7
*Stake:*  £46
______________________________ 
*League:*  German Bundesliga
*Match:*  Stuttgart v Schalke
*Selection:*  Both Teams To Score
*Bookmaker:*  Stan James
*Odds:* 8/13
*Stake:*  £46
______________________________ 
*League:*  Italian Serie A
*Match:*  Roma v Fiorentina
*Selection:*  Both Teams To Score
*Bookmaker:*  Stan James
*Odds:* 4/9
*Stake:*  £46
______________________________ 
*League:*  Spanish Primera Liga
*Match:*  Atletico Madrid v Deportivo La Coruna
*Selection:*  Atletico Madrid
*Bookmaker:*  Ladbrokes
*Odds:* 3/10
*Stake:*  £46


----------



## TheBankerEdge (Dec 10, 2012)

Huddersfield 2-2 Bolton
Hannover 3-2 Bayer Leverkusen
Stuttgart 3-1 Schalke
Roma 4-2 Fiorentina
Atletico Madrid 6-0 Deportivo La Coruna


----------



## TheBankerEdge (Dec 15, 2012)

*Balance:* £350 
______________________________ 
*League:* English Championship
*Match:* Cardiff v Peterborough United
*Selection:* Cardiff
*Bookmaker:* BetVictor
*Odds:* 2/5
*Stake:* £70
______________________________ 
*League:* English Championship
*Match:* Blackpool v Blackburn
*Selection:* Both Teams To Score
*Bookmaker:* Bet365
*Odds:* 8/13
*Stake:* £70
______________________________ 
*League:* Italian Serie A
*Match:* Udinese v Palermo
*Selection:* Udinese Draw No Bet
*Bookmaker:* Ladbrokes
*Odds:* 33/100
*Stake:* £70
______________________________ 
*League:* Italian Serie A
*Match:* Chievo v Roma
*Selection:* Both Teams To Score
*Bookmaker:* Stan James
*Odds:* 8/13
*Stake:* £70
______________________________ 
*League:* Spanish Primera Division
*Match:* Valencia v Rayo Vallecano
*Selection:* Valencia
*Bookmaker:* Ladbrokes
*Odds:* 1//2
*Stake:* £70


----------

